# Where should I move??



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

Myself and a friend are looking to move west for a little while, after recently graduating. With quite a few places to choose from, it's tough narrowing it down.
Good terrain is very important since we are planning to be there for a while, and the surrounding area is as well. Being relatively young, we'd prefer there to be some "entertainment" around... but at the same time, would like to go somewhere not overly expensive(which I've heard Aspen is).
It's kind of been narrowed down to a few places...
Telluride
Jackson Hole
Breckenridge
Tahoe, maybe

I've only been to Utah(Park city, Snowbird, Canyons), so I don't know too many specifics of these places.
Initially, Telluride was towards the top... but I have been seeing that it is pretty remote, with not much going on off of the mountain?

Any comments/suggestions/other input is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Breck would be a kick ass lil town to live in if someone could afford it...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Breck would be a kick ass lil town to live in if someone could afford it...


Every time I see your Avatar all I can come up with is... "Nice cans lady!!!"


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Every time I see your Avatar all I can come up with is... "Nice cans lady!!!"


I can't see anything else but.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> I can't see anything else but.


Yea, seriously :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: lol


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

You said you want somewhere not expensive and with good nightlife around, yet all the places you list are either expensive or have not much nightlife.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Breck has a very respectable nightlife... And actually has an economy considering the size of the town.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Every time I see your Avatar all I can come up with is... "Nice cans lady!!!"


I know right... I need to figure out how to get the full animated pic on here. It's some Asian chick...


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Little bro spent a couple years in Jackson, and I visited him a good bit. I loved the vibe of the town - not sure if they still do this, but most bars gave out free vouchers for cabs, or something to that effect. It's a staggeringly beautiful place too. If there was a downside, it was that the place was a total sword fight, though maybe all mountain towns are like that.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> You said you want somewhere not expensive and with good nightlife around, yet all the places you list are either expensive or have not much nightlife.


I understand any of the well known ski towns are going to have a higher cost of living... however, I am not sure how different places rank, which would be why I'm _asking_


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

Any thoughts on Brighton or surrounding areas? Probably staying away from Park City.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I know right... I need to figure out how to get the full animated pic on here. It's some Asian chick...


If it's an animated gif but just to big use this: GIFWorks.com! Free Online GIF Tools to resize it to 96x96!


----------



## txsc2216 (Aug 18, 2009)

*idaho great snow and cheap housing*

dude u might want to look into boise idaho cheap houses good snow, or mccall,idaho


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Jackson Hole is one of the most awesome attractions of the Rocky Mountains in the Western United States. Jackson Hole has some nice skiing & snowboarding terrains that I have personally experienced.

online nursing degree


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah Breack area is pretty nice alot to do there I would say movies,bowling,bars 3 mountains in the area.(right)? I lived in Vail and planning on going back and its a great town, a little small but a good night life for sure and bomb riding!


----------

